# Aquablue+ or Ultra Sun w/ Flora Sun



## Cloozoe (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi all,

New to the forum and new to aquarium lighting.

Just replaced a cheesy t8 15w fixture with a 2 x 24 T5 HO. Bought it (barely) used and it came with 1 Giesemann Aquablue+ and 1 Giesemann Actinic+. Obviously a reef rig, based on what I read about the bulbs. I have a 26 gal bowfront (18" h) freshwater planted aquarium, so I picked up a couple of Zoo Med bulbs which were available locally; a 6500k Ultra Sun and a 5000k Flora Sun, thinking they'd be more suitable.

Thing is, I prefer the look of the Aquablue+ (blue-ish looking light) with the Flora Sun to the Ultra Sun (looks just kinda white) with the Flora Sun. Any down side to this in terms of plant growth?

Thanks!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The Aquablue would be fine but not the actinic.
Actinic doesnt do much for plants as the wavelength (460nm) is just beyond the action spectrum for absorption for photosynthesis.

http://www.giesemann.de/78,2,,.html


----------



## Cloozoe (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks; much appreciated.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I bought a coralife t5 unit from another hobbyist and it came with a daylight and an actinic bulb. I really likes the way the actinic bulb looked later in the day for evening viewing. I didn't leave it on the tank but if I had a tank that has a canopy over it I would probly throw one in there for that purpose.


----------

